# Old Ammo Disposal



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Where can one take old rusted ammo to be disposed of? I have a plastic ammo box with shells as old as 7 years and I don't want to take any chances! Any advice or info would be appreciated!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

If the ammo was kept in normal temp, dry, protected storage, 7 years is nothing. Is it factory ammo? If so, what caliber? How much do you have? If you are throwing it away, I'll take it.


----------

